# drive out etc



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Having just read the mag its seems as if not much happens north of Manchester or is this my imagination lets have a few meets , drives etc for us people with to much time on there hands cheers salTTy


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Your always welcome to cross north of the border into Scotland for one of our meets :wink:


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

not a bad idea might talk a few to come up from newcastle area cheers keep in touch


----------

